# can a severe attack of gerd feel like a heart attack?



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

_i am69 and have had gerd for over 2o yrs..i am now getting severe attacks of heartburn at night that feel like i am having a heart attack terrible burn acid coming up in my throat yuk squeezing chest pain.to boot i have panic and anxiety and a fear of heart attacks, really heart phobic.....it happens no matter how i eat or what i eat.i will take zantac or pepcid for a few days and it goes away..but when i quit it comes back...do not want to take them each day...causes hair loss and bone loss,_


----------



## flyfree (Dec 22, 2012)

Just joined the group and I can feel your pain! Sounds just like Gerd, however you can never be too careful

I was diagnosed with Gerd 3 years ago and tried Tecta twice a day and now am on Nexium which worked up until a few weeks ago.

I have terrible pressure between my breasts and am hardly eating anything as I am not sure what's causing the problem right now.

Going to try 1/2 tsp.of baking soda in an 8 oz. glass of water to see if that neutralizes the acid.....wish me luck. If this doesn't work right away I will look further.

I've been guilty of over dosing on chocolate and fatty foods lately...holidays and all I suspect this is the culprit !!! Now that I'm behaving the gerd still won't go away, I guess this is what they call an "episode"

I think I will go back on my Digestive Enzymes and lose the coffee as I do have trouble breaking down my food and that might help overall.

Hope my thoughts help.

Flyfree


----------

